# Terrapin Turtles Allowed In Aust/qld??



## sxc_celly (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

Ive found someone with terrapin turtles for sale, and Im quite interested in them. They say they got them legally imported and dont need a license for them where they are. Now are these turtles legal in aust, and even more so QLD? THX!

Celeste


----------



## cjcolla (Apr 6, 2007)

I had two of these guys a year or so ago, very active little things and fun to watch...especially eating!
I don't think they are legal in Victoria, but I'm pretty sure they are legal in SA...
Doesn't really answer your question about QLD, but i guess they'd be on your species code list if they were??


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2007)

illegal everywhere in aus


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 6, 2007)

Thought so


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you mean red ear sliders?
can you please post their detials on this site.


----------



## snakesrule (Apr 6, 2007)

*terrapins*

as far as I know they are an exotic .
Exotic reptiles are not allowed in Australia unless you have a zoo license and some states a displayers license and if a zoo was to bring them into australia they would have to meet a very strict quarantine criteria and they would have to have the appropriate paperwork to prove they have met the AQiS standards


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 6, 2007)

No they were not red earred sliders, they were just an exotic type of terrapin. Its been dealt with now


----------



## ldheav (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you report em??


----------

